
Halolife (YC W16) Brings Transparency and Ease to the Process of Planning a Funeral - justin
https://blog.ycombinator.com/halolife-yc-w16-brings-transparency-and-ease-to-the-process-of-planning-a-funeral
======
wjbeyer
Both my cofounder and I have experienced the pain of losing a loved one first
hand. We are excited about using technology and our passion for online
marketplaces to redefine how we deal with death.

